# Randy Orton went from muscular,to fat,to skinny,to muscular again



## superuser1 (Sep 22, 2011)

anybody else notice this?


----------



## tor187 (Nov 8, 2011)

Pics or it never happened.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Orton's body fat sometimes fluctuates, but he is never fat.

Always in great shape.


----------



## Kronke (Apr 9, 2014)

He was pretty thick after coming off his last injury from what I saw in some house show pics, but he shed it (maybe 10 pounds) by the time he got back to TV.


----------



## "Discus" Lariat Tubman (Aug 3, 2007)

At least he doesn't have "Cowboy" Bob's physique.


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 15, 2014)

Orton has had some tough injury's, you obviously cannot train for weeks and this is most definitely the cause.


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

I think he was on the juice for a couple of years and when the wellness policy was implemented properly in '07 is when he got 'skinny'. He has bulked up naturally since then.


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

He's got the best body in WWE. Hands down.


----------



## Berkajr (Jun 28, 2007)

When was Randy Orton fat????


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

I don't recall him ever being fat.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

He looks great, only Reigns has him beat in the physique department from an aesthetics standpoint (if Reigns is still as lean as he was during NXT, that is). Dude looks wider in a shirt than Triple H in a suit despite beeing way lighter and he completely dwarfs Rollins even though they're almost of equal thickness in this pic.




























And he's clearly shredded as hell with a nice flow, got tiny delts and upper chest due to health issues but otherwise I see no real flaws, I guess you could say wide hips from a bodybuilding standpoint but those shoulders are also extremely wide and he got a great back so still has one hell of a V-Taper.

Overall, an A+ wrestling physique IMHO.


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

he eats because he's unhappy, and unhappy because he eats.


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

*pretty sure it was during his Rated RKO run that he looked less defined and face was puffier but he was never fat*
















*in 2009 he was at his thinnest *
















I think his size the last couple of years have been great. He's always been in great shape though


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

A PG Attitude said:


> He's got the best body in WWE. Hands down.


No he doesn't, far from it.


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

Arcturus said:


> No he doesn't, far from it.


And Rollins


----------



## thingstoponder (Oct 23, 2014)

Orton was never "skinny" but he definitely isn't as big as he was when he was roided up in the early/mid 00's.

He probably doesn't lift that much anymore with his bad shoulders and stuff.


----------



## 9hunter (Jan 9, 2015)

his body is pretty good but his face is rank by the time he was in the age of orton hes went pretty butterface (well in legacy he looked anorexic and like a lizard) 

neville has a great bod as well


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

Arcturus said:


> No he doesn't, far from it.


That's your opinion and you're welcome to it but I still say Orton.


----------



## CenaNuff123 (Jan 26, 2014)

I wish I was as fat as Orton.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

Orton has never been fat.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

Arcturus said:


> No he doesn't, far from it.


Yeah, if you think a 5'9" guy with tiny shoulders who looks average in a shirt looks better next to a genetic freak who is built like a tank and outwdiths 40lbs heavier guys than him. Balor on the other hand is probably narrower than Bryan, all he has going for him is low bodyfat.

You can always work abs, but you can never get wider or have a better frame. Orton is shredded, has height and width. Not. even. close.


----------



## BadTouch (Apr 12, 2014)

If Randy Orton is fat, I wish I was fat too


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Loudness said:


> Yeah, if you think a 5'9" guy with tiny shoulders who looks average in a shirt looks better next to a genetic freak who is built like a tank and outwdiths 40lbs heavier guys than him. Balor on the other hand is probably narrower than Bryan, all he has going for him is low bodyfat.
> 
> You can always work abs, but you can never get wider or have a better frame. Orton is shredded, has height and width. Not. even. close.


Many times Randy has looked soft










Balor on other hand has a body like a fucken Gymnast, who always have the most phenomenal physiques, if we're going on pure aesthetics here Balor has a significantly better body, super lean, ripped and tight.


----------



## Seth Rollins Guy (Apr 9, 2015)

Orton fat?????

:dahell


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Orton has never been 'fat' but yeah I've definitely noticed his body changing over the years but he's always been in great shape.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

Arcturus said:


> Many times Randy has looked soft
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Balor has always looked in great condition, but you're beeing very unfair about Orton here.

Here's what he looks like in average, and that's just an in-ring picture without any posing (the kind of pics I prefer as they show RL looks)










"Fat"? Really? Dude is in the lower single % bf range. All Balor has on him is bigger abs, but that's only because he's smaller too so he has a far smaller frame to fill out. Look at Ortons tri/bi insertions, they're really long despite his long upper-arms and create that roundness you don't get from almost anybody else. Great abs (Balor got very symmetric ab insertions too, no doubt), great leg fullness, very high traps. Balor is obviously very aesthetic too (his ab inserts are perfect to say the least), he also actually has delts but I wouldn't say he has better genetics as far as muscle bellies and insertions go.

I mean there's a lots of points you can argue about Orton having a better physique even if we pretend size/frame doesn't matter. Just because he's 6'5" doesn't mean he's some disproportional slob with shit muscle bellies and insertions...and personally I find a 6'5", wide guy like him that happens to be aesthetic much more impressive than a 5'9" narrow guy like Balor...who also has great shape. But it's much more common to see guys like him than Balor, I mean how many Bodybuilders and Fitness Models do you know who have a frame like Orton? Then I think of somebody similar of Finn Balor and Rob Riches instantly springs to my mind. It's basically comparing a short girl with small tits and small ass that has a nice shape in all regions - nice...but a tall, big titted slender chick with a big ass that has all regions well shaped is just far more rare.

That, to me is the difference between Orton and Balor and why Orton has among the best physiques in the whole wrestling world to me. Balor may look phenomenal, but Orton is just top-tier.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Orton looked his best in 09' imo.


----------



## HarHar (Jun 10, 2014)

superuser1 said:


> anybody else notice this?


oh for sure!!


I remember one day he came out, and he was muscular like Superman

then the next day he came out, and was fat like Albert

then 2 days later, he came out Muscular like the Incredible Hulk






...the fuck is wrong with you?


I admit, my curiosity is at its all-time highest when I try to picture some of the guys who post here.... guys in wheelchairs... those who might be autistically challenged... straight up fucking simpleton idiots.. who the fuck knows lol.. were you born with 3 ears and one leg? It might explain why you would have asked this utterly lame and vague question which really holds no answer


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Orton has never been fat. He's been in fantastic shape all of his career, he sometimes seems bigger but that's down to bulking up, not getting fat.


----------



## OldschoolHero (Sep 1, 2008)

It looks like his ''fat'' phase you speak of was just him not dialed in on nutrition but he wasn't fat


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

He got really really skinny in 09 to a point it actually looked like he was verging on being anorexic. I want him to look healthy not about to drop dead from lack of eating


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Simply Flawless said:


> *He got really really skinny in 09 to a point it actually looked like he was verging on being anorexic.* I want him to look healthy not about to drop dead from lack of eating


PLEASE be joking.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

King Gimp said:


> PLEASE be joking.


He did get really skinny in 09 and it kind of worried me a bit


----------



## sexton_hardcastle (Oct 13, 2014)

Body-building involves cutting and bulking dude. Most of the roster fluctuate in body fat

Orton in 04-05 was a monster, his peak physique IMO


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Diet change perhaps


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

He was bulky at one point, never close to being fat, tho.


----------



## NonCentz (Nov 7, 2007)

Orton hands down has one of the best physiques in wrestling. Last time he was in the ring with Batista and triple h he dwarfed them both. His quads are massive. I attribute fluctuations to a few things. 

1. Bulk/cut cycles. When you see him a little softer, it could be for bulking purposes. It usually happens after wrestlemania with some guys. They train to peak their bodies for the big show. And most usually come in top form for the show. Just look at Brock at WM 29. A few months before he did the muscle and fitness shoot and was much softer, then he dialed his diet in for the show, and came in looking out of this world. Orton does the same thing but never looks too soft. He usually fluctuates only slightly in bodyfat percentage, and honestly for the past couple years hasn't really fluctuated at all. He's huge right now.

2. Injuries. I remember the last time he got injured, someone asked why he looked a little heavier and he said something like, "coming off the injury, once I get back on schedule and dial everything in I'll drop the extra weight easily."


----------



## Supreme Being (Dec 23, 2014)

NonCentz said:


> 1. Bulk/cut cycles. When you see him a little softer, it could be for bulking purposes. It usually happens after wrestlemania with some guys. They train to peak their bodies for the big show. And most usually come in top form for the show. Just look at Brock at WM 29. A few months before he did the muscle and fitness shoot and was much softer, then he dialed his diet in for the show, and came in looking out of this world. Orton does the same thing but never looks too soft. He usually fluctuates only slightly in bodyfat percentage, and honestly for the past couple years hasn't really fluctuated at all. He's huge right now.


The shape Brock was in @ RR 15 >


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

:vince5 *DAMMIT NOW THIS IS MY KINDA DISCUSSION! I KNEW THE ISEC WOULD SEE THE LIGHT!*


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

OP is right. Randy Orton, over the course of his career, has gone from










to


















to










to










There was also a period where he was off tv recently and looked out of shape at house shows.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Can't say I've really noticed tbh.


----------



## Irish Dude (Aug 22, 2012)

steven glandsberg said:


> Orton has had some tough injury's, you obviously cannot train for weeks and this is most definitely the cause.


Other than roids?

He was fat in the Rated RKO (not really fat, but fat compared to what he once was).

He then got skinny (again not really skinny) and has gain a bit of weight since but he ain't as muscular as he was in 2004 that's for sure.


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

Its the juice he,s on. There was sometime in 2009-2010 when he looked extremly skinny. Almost sick in the face. Then in 06-07 he looked a bit chubby but in the past 3 years he hasnt changed much and looks better then ever. Probably on trt or peds.


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

Loudness said:


> Yeah, if you think a 5'9" guy with tiny shoulders who looks average in a shirt looks better next to a genetic freak who is built like a tank and outwdiths 40lbs heavier guys than him. Balor on the other hand is probably narrower than Bryan, all he has going for him is low bodyfat.
> 
> You can always work abs, but you can never get wider or have a better frame. Orton is shredded, has height and width. Not. even. close.



Ima huge Devitt mark but this ^^^^. Devitt just has low bodyfat anybody can get that with dieting. People seem to think a 6-pack is something you can from going to the gym but everybody has a 6-pack its when you hit lower then 12% of fat they come out. Orton has the better body and it aint even close. Even neville has a better physique then balor.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Loudness said:


> He looks great, o*nly Reigns has him beat in the physique department from an aesthetics standpoint (if Reigns is still as lean as he was during NXT, that is*). Dude looks wider in a shirt than Triple H in a suit despite beeing way lighter and he completely dwarfs Rollins even though they're almost of equal thickness in this pic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Reigns doesn't have Orton beat. There is a reason why he is wearing a vest. Also Orton doesn't have a better physique than Balor or Neville. If you were to give a poll Balor and Neville would win.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Royal Rumble 2008 he looked way too skinny


----------



## Łegend Ќiller (Dec 21, 2014)

The guy always looked like a Beast.

This picture tho.. :maury


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Loudon Wainwright said:


> OP is right. Randy Orton, over the course of his career, has gone from
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He wasn't out of shape in those pictures at all, they try this with bodybuilding all of the time. He was simply relaxed and/or exhaling.


----------



## braajeri (Aug 19, 2013)

Jonasolsson96 said:


> Ima huge Devitt mark but this ^^^^. Devitt just has low bodyfat anybody can get that with dieting. P*eople seem to think a 6-pack is something you can from going to the gym but everybody has a 6-pack its when you hit lower then 12% of fat they come out*. Orton has the better body and it aint even close. Even neville has a better physique then balor.


Interesting...


----------



## MinistryDeadman95 (Jan 25, 2011)

I think everyone who has had 10 or 15 year careers in the WWE has gone through changes in their bodies.


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

braajeri said:


> Interesting...


Everybody has a 6-pack but the size of the abdominal muscles arent the same because of that. Also that kid doesnt seem to have a low enough fat percentege in his lower abdominal area but you can still see shades of a 6-pack upstairs.Its kinda like everybody has biceps or chestmuscles but that doesnt mean they are big.


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

I remember that he used to be fat once, during the time he used "Burn in my Lights" theme. his 6-packs were gone and there was a small fat belly instead. he fixed it in a few months though.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

That is just how he rolls.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Never been fat.... But winstrol is a hell of a drug


----------



## Łegend Ќiller (Dec 21, 2014)

braajeri said:


> Interesting...


That's you? :ha


----------



## NapperX (Jan 2, 2014)

I guess the word "Fat" has no set definition anymore.


----------



## The5150 (Mar 5, 2015)

Orton is the perfect size for a maineventer. 6ft4 Ripped. Not too big to slow himself down or to small. Shame he can't cut a decent promo.


----------



## BehindYou (Jun 16, 2011)

Orton is in the shape of his career at the moment from both an athletic and asthetic PoV. The only comparable guy in WWE who's been on TV is Jason Jordan.

As for Balor, Neville definitely has him beat.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

We're gonna need more shirtless Orton to properly study this....


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

It's called cycling.


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

He has always had a great physique. From being lean and ripped to be being thicker and more solidly built now.


----------



## Bastaart (Sep 29, 2014)

Randy Orton is gifted, he has awesome physic. He is tall and build like a superhero would be build. Some people are just gifted, he is gifted. No one in the WWE comes close to Randy and Brock. They are natural athletes.

If Randy would have chosen to pursuit a MMA career he would have been UFC Heavy Weight Champion for sure.


----------



## hhhshovel (Apr 20, 2014)

I think rollins has a great physique. Dude use to be mad skinny, but now he's pretty big (compared to what he once was) and really strong.


----------



## braajeri (Aug 19, 2013)

Łegend Ќiller;47901930 said:


> That's you? :ha


Nah, just trying to show that there's more to a six pack than losing weight.

I am much older and fatter than that kid .


----------



## cookiemon (Dec 29, 2009)

Orton is not fat by any mean, Swagger is fat.

Talking about best body, John Morrison and Cesaro definitely deserved a mention here.


----------

